# Have a Nook? Want to help me?



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey, I'm paranoid that my Nook book doesn't look good on a Nook.

Would someone download the sample for me and just let me know if the formatting is okay or if I need to work on it more?

Thanks a TON!! I'll send you lots of cyber hugs!!

http://search.barnesandnoble.com/books/product.aspx?ean=2940011804038

Vicki


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I just downloaded the sample and flipped through a few pages.  Looks fine - the chapters don't start on a new page, but that's not a big deal.  I have a personal preference for either a blank line between paragraphs or having each paragraph indented so that I always know when a paragraph ends, but that's just my own personal preference.  

Didn't have time to actually read it yet, just scanned it for formatting.  But I will.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you so much for checking it for me!!

Do my paragraphs have a blank line in between them?  Or are the pushed together?  (It looked like they had a blank line on my computer, but you never know when it comes to the device.)

Thank you!!

Vicki


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Victorine said:


> Thank you so much for checking it for me!!
> 
> Do my paragraphs have a blank line in between them? Or are the pushed together? (It looked like they had a blank line on my computer, but you never know when it comes to the device.)
> 
> ...


Oh sorry, I didn't say which way yours was! No, no blank line. I could usually tell where the previous paragraph ended, but when the last line goes all the way to the margin, it's hard to tell, you know? But there was a good break when you had a ****** between sections within a chapter.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Ah, I'd rather have a blank line in between too.  I'll try to see if I can get it to do that and reupload the file.

Thanks so much!  You've been a great help!!

Vicki


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

If you're having any trouble with formatting, you could try downloading Sigil.  It's a freeware epub editor.  It has its quirks, but you can make it work.  It handles things like chapter breaks and the table of contents pretty well.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Vicki, I wish I had this on nook. My kindle keeps shutting off and I had just started your book lol. 
Not blaming the book! Just wishing I could get back to reading it.

Melissa


----------

